# Look what I bought from Walmart...ID needed



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I currently have three males but I decided to get a female betta because I missed having a female betta. My last female died about two years ago. 

This one stolen my heart and I had to take her home. She's in a 5 gallon tank and I plan to add more plants to keep her comfortable. 

I may be wrong but is she the white salamander OR a white halfmoon...? I swear it's a girl. I can see her egg spot. 

She's huge! I compared her to a normal sized veil female betta in Walmart and she's way too big! 

What a big girl!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

In the first pic it looks like two rays but its hard to tell. Pretty girl tho!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So cute, what a find at Walmart!! Congrats!! 

Tail-type wise she looks like a PK to me....as far as color, I believe she'd just be called an Opaque white....possibly a Platinum? I don't know, she might not be white enough to be a Platinum....


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i think she's either a veil or delta...her rays are doubled, whereas halfmoons usually have a 4-16 ray split.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> In the first pic it looks like two rays but its hard to tell. Pretty girl tho!


Thanks!  I'm curious about her "kind of tail" but she's a special one!


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> So cute, what a find at Walmart!! Congrats!!
> 
> Tail-type wise she looks like a PK to me....as far as color, I believe she'd just be called an Opaque white....possibly a Platinum? I don't know, she might not be white enough to be a Platinum....


Thanks! I know! I had to buy her!


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Haha!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

What a beauty and this last picture is so dang adorable with her or his mouth open, sorry I cant really tell for sure but I am going with female too.


----------



## Lisa1010 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, she is pretty! Congratulations on your find at Wal-Mart!

Lisa


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay pretty fishy girl!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahaha! She's laughing! How adorable!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Now that is a special find!!! Love that girl, don't be alarmed if she is gone in the morning


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

looks like a really pretty Vt plakat :O if they exist, lol!


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

She's definitely a veiltail female. What a great find!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

She's beautiful but I don't think she's a VT


----------



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

She seems like a delta tail to me but possibly as halfmoon as well.

She's a beautiful girl though so take care of her ^-^


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

She looks like a plakat to me.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty sure shes a veiltail


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Either Delta or PK. Definitely not a VT. Doesn't have that long pointy anal fin


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Or the droopy dorsal. This one is more upright.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I plan to add a tiger nerite snail OR an apple snail and some low light plants to her tank.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Any name suggestion for this lovely lady? c: yes I meant my female betta... lol


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks for the comments! c:


----------

